# Great Website If You Can't Get There or Want To Relive A Great Memory



## hauntedtexan (Apr 11, 2017)

I love this site of world webcams and sometimes just let a favorite place run as a screen saver....
Enjoy!
http://www.earthcam.com/network/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2017)

What a great link, ht!  Thank you!


----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## kburra (Jun 16, 2017)

Australia...???


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 16, 2017)

kburra said:


> Australia...???


As close as they get: http://www.earthcam.com/world/newzealand/queenstown/?cam=queenstown


----------



## terry123 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks, bookmarked it!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 22, 2017)

That's cool, Thanks!!  :encouragement:


----------



## Temperance (Jun 22, 2017)

What a great link, thank you.


----------

